# Uber is not reimbursing toll fees to drivers. "Watch out"



## Vic73 (Jul 2, 2020)

is being happening for like a month already. They owe me $150 . And when I report it eveytime I go through a tool. They said oh we know is happening. Will take care of it asap. And that's it. They are taking the money from the riders and holding it. For no reason. Please please eveytime you driver pay a toll. Go to the ride info add up the earnings and you'll see. The tolls are not pay to you They charge the rider but we are not getting reimbursed. See picture trip balance is not the amount driver are getting. Imagine this im in NYC over 200.000 drivers and they holding the tolls earnings. That's a lot of money. I know must of driver don't check the earnings breakdown. Please do so. Is your money You work hard for.....please make this go viral....


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Vic73 said:


> is being happening for like a month already. They owe me $150 . And when I report it eveytime I go through a tool. They said oh we know is happening. Will take care of it asap. And that's it. They are taking the money from the riders and holding it. For no reason. Please please eveytime you driver pay a toll. Go to the ride info add up the earnings and you'll see. The tolls are not pay to you They charge the rider but we are not getting reimbursed. See picture trip balance is not the amount driver are getting. Imagine this im in NYC over 200.000 drivers and they holding the tolls earnings. That's a lot of money. I know must of driver don't check the earnings breakdown. Please do so. Is your money You work hard for.....please make this go viral....


The viruses name is uber...
Sometimes they dont pay the tolls
Youll have to call them up each time you dont get paid your proper toll amount


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Vic73 said:


> is being happening for like a month already. They owe me $150 . And when I report it eveytime I go through a tool. They said oh we know is happening. Will take care of it asap. And that's it. They are taking the money from the riders and holding it. For no reason. Please please eveytime you driver pay a toll. Go to the ride info add up the earnings and you'll see. The tolls are not pay to you They charge the rider but we are not getting reimbursed. See picture trip balance is not the amount driver are getting. Imagine this im in NYC over 200.000 drivers and they holding the tolls earnings. That's a lot of money. I know must of driver don't check the earnings breakdown. Please do so. Is your money You work hard for.....please make this go viral....


Actually the trip balance does reflect they paid you. Your trip earnings does not but that's because it's actually not considered earnings since it's a reimbursement but as you can see the trip balance and your trip earnings are two different numbers with the trip balance being higher than the earnings


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

The title to this thread doesn't make sense.

I wonder if the tolls are going through the commercial process. Uber did tell us that we would be charged the commercial rate for tolls and they have to determine if you're on line first. Just a guess. Check your EZ pass or whatever system you use.


----------



## Vic73 (Jul 2, 2020)

Daisey77 said:


> Actually the trip balance does reflect they paid you. Your trip earnings does not but that's because it's actually not considered earnings since it's a reimbursement but as you can see the trip balance and your trip earnings are two different numbers with the trip balance being higher than the earnings


Exactly and they are not reimbursing the toll amount


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

In the short term... don't drive on the toll roads. Screw the pax. you get paid either way! 😗

Cuz thats what Uber is requesting you for! Hello! Anybody else there? 🤔🤷🏼‍♂️


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

WindyCityAnt said:


> In the short term... don't drive on the toll roads. Screw the pax. you get paid either way! &#128535;
> 
> Cuz thats what Uber is requesting you for! Hello! Anybody else there? &#129300;&#129335;&#127996;‍♂


That's impossible in NYC. Bridges and Tunnels all over the place. Tolls are expensive too so you are losing a lot of money when they don't reimburse you.


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

Look i can be a NYC driver with 2 posts of complaints also. So who really knows the real truth, but i guess the poster is. 🤔

Thats all I'm saying,


----------



## Vic73 (Jul 2, 2020)

Exactly Seamus!!!


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Vic73 said:


> Exactly and they are not reimbursing the toll amount


What do you mean? The toll amount is right there, under third-party fees $6.12, bringing the trip balance to $31.32


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Vic73 said:


> is being happening for like a month already. They owe me $150 . And when I report it eveytime I go through a tool. They said oh we know is happening. Will take care of it asap. And that's it. They are taking the money from the riders and holding it. For no reason. Please please eveytime you driver pay a toll. Go to the ride info add up the earnings and you'll see. The tolls are not pay to you They charge the rider but we are not getting reimbursed. See picture trip balance is not the amount driver are getting. Imagine this im in NYC over 200.000 drivers and they holding the tolls earnings. That's a lot of money. I know must of driver don't check the earnings breakdown. Please do so. Is your money You work hard for.....please make this go viral....


They did pay you for the toll.

Do the math.


----------



## WEY00L (Mar 6, 2019)

Boca Ratman said:


> They did pay you for the toll.
> 
> Do the math.


Uber is only paying him $25.20.
He did not get paid the $31.32
So he is out the $6.12 toll he paid.

I took the toll road today and have the same issue.
I also added up all my rides and I did not get reimbursed for my toll


----------



## circuitsports (Apr 19, 2020)

Shouldn't live in an evil place ruled by demons that drain you of every dime because you like the sports team or whatever nonsense compels you to stay and not take action. I don't do toll roads, I tell pax that I'm from out of town and don't have a transponder - if they say that I can pay later I use the shield button on the app and start punching my own face, they usually shut up at that point and pay whatever I demand, which legally includes the marketing rights to Jennifer Annistons first born child.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

WEY00L said:


> Uber is only paying him $25.20.
> He did not get paid the $31.32
> So he is out the $6.12 toll he paid.
> 
> ...


They just changed the way they itemize it. It used to show as earnings, now it show like you see.
Look at your wallet and check the deposit.























On this trip I was paid 181.04

That's the fare, 135.xx plus 27.xx tip AND 18.xx in tolls.

Look at the first pic. The look at the last one. I was paod 181.xx.

I earned 162.xx.

The toll is 18.xx.

I was paid 181.04 (fare +tip +toll)


----------



## WEY00L (Mar 6, 2019)

Boca Ratman said:


> They just changed the way they itemize it. It used to show as earnings, now it show like you see.
> Look at your wallet and check the deposit.
> 
> View attachment 481606
> ...


Ok just looked and found I was paid the toll.....
The problem is when you look at your earnings the toll is not included.
You have to drill down further as you suggested to see the toll was paid.

Of course now the problem is I see I was paid a toll on another ride that I did not take the toll road.


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

Also Watch out for not getting paid your long distance pickup fee .


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

They are paying you tolls and long distance pickup fees. 
You guys are paranoid.
In fact, in many cases, Uber is paying me more in tolls than I'm actually spending on them.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Do you think I can get reimbursed for this? &#128517;&#128517;&#128517;


----------



## Ek3333 (Oct 22, 2015)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> The viruses name is uber...
> Sometimes they dont pay the tolls
> Youll have to call them up each time you dont get paid your proper toll amount


Uber phone support team worst service ever


----------



## Trek Shuffler (Feb 13, 2019)

Tolls are unconstitutional


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Trek Shuffler said:


> Tolls are unconstitutional


Which Article or Amendment prohibits tolls?


----------



## Trek Shuffler (Feb 13, 2019)

Illini said:


> Which Article or Amendment prohibits tolls?


8th.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Trek Shuffler said:


> 8th.


"Excessive bail shall not be required, nor excessive fines imposed, nor cruel and unusual punishments inflicted."

Tolls??? :laugh::laugh::laugh:
A Toll is neither a bail, fine or punishment.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

You can long haul with a pax with uber . The passenger will NOT be charged extra . Trust me i know how to make every trip a bit longer.
So uber will say you drive the pax 4 miles further well that extra money your being paid is coming from ubers cut. If you long haul to much it shows a negative balance on ubers end and nothing makes me feel more happy then uber losing money.
With lyft the pax WILL be charged extra . This is airport thing . Are you from out of town ?? lol long way . I am the point long way no matter what pax .extra 5 miles added thanks .


----------



## Trek Shuffler (Feb 13, 2019)

Illini said:


> "Excessive bail shall not be required, nor excessive fines imposed, nor cruel and unusual punishments inflicted."
> 
> Tolls??? :laugh::laugh::laugh:
> A Toll is neither a bail, fine or punishment.


I figured of everyone here you would be the one that is pro toll


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

Trek Shuffler said:


> I figured of everyone here you would be the one that is pro toll


I'm not pro toll, but just because I don't like something doesn't make it unconstitutional. In order for something to be unconstitutional, it has to actually violate the Constitution. Tolls don't violate the 8th Amendment. They're not bail, they're not punishments, and they're not fines.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Illini said:


> "Excessive bail shall not be required, nor excessive fines imposed, nor cruel and unusual punishments inflicted."
> 
> Tolls??? :laugh::laugh::laugh:
> A Toll is neither a bail, fine or punishment.


It's absolutely cruel and unusual punishment! I mean $1,136 to do my job by driving down the road is absolutely ridiculous And I'm quite sure excessive fines apply in my case &#128547;


----------



## Trek Shuffler (Feb 13, 2019)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> I'm not pro toll, but just because I don't like something doesn't make it unconstitutional. In order for something to be unconstitutional, it has to actually violate the Constitution. Tolls don't violate the 8th Amendment. They're not bail, they're not punishments, and they're not fines.


It is excessive when the road has been paid for ten times over and they still continue to collect.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

Trek Shuffler said:


> It is excessive when the road has been paid for ten times over and they still continue to collect.


Tolls are not bail. Tolls are not punishments. Tolls are not fines. Nothing in the 8th Amendment applies to tolls.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Trek Shuffler said:


> 8th.


In order for a bail, fine or punishment to be levied, by definition the recipient must have been charged with, and found guilty of, a crime.










Obviously driving for nowaday's rates is a figurative crime. However, if you're being fined real money then a real offence must have been alleged. What offence(s) have you been charged with in connection with these "fines"?

If your answer is "driving on a toll road" or "driving on a toll bridge", neither of these are against the law therefore having to pay money for having done either cannot be a fine, a punishment or a bail, by definition.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

The Gift of Fish said:


> In order for a bail, fine or punishment to be levied, by definition the recipient must have been charged with, and found guilty of, a crime.
> 
> View attachment 482255
> 
> ...


Okay so here's an example I want to throw out there. I'm curious on your take. Somehow we have a toll road here who has the ability put a hold on our registration, preventing us from renewing our license plates, if we have past due toll bills. Which I get but at the same time, they can't do that on vehicles involved in a hit-and-run? . Which is a whole nother issue. Anyways, My point is how can a private company legally stop someone from complying with something that is legally mandated? I know I'm probably not explaining it correctly but I don't understand how a private company who essentially has sent you to collections is able 2 prevent our vehicle license plate renewal which is clearly operated through government system. Why do they not have to go through regular Court to get a judgement and then garnish wages or bank accounts as any other company has to do? Not to mention this is it pretty serious action to take on someone when there is no one go to the help resolve any disputes. This company can just not send bills or add charges and there's nothing you can do about it because there's literally no one to go to since they're a private company . Yet you risk not being able to renew license plates for your car. IDK to me it seems like it's more of a civil collection issue than anything


----------



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

I'm in the SF/Bay Area. A couple of years ago I started noticing Uber wasn't paying me for my tolls. In fact what was happening is that their computers were calculating my route from let say Oakland to SFO Airport with a straight line accross the bay, bypassing the bridge and about 10 miles of driving. Now unless I'm Jesus I can't drive across large bodies of water very well. I would send in a ticket and they would always fix it but it was happening one or two times a day. 

The weird thing is they would never pay me back as a toll but they would give it back to me a bonus or reimbursement that made it a taxable payment to me. I think what they were doing is taking all those tolls payments from the customer and then paying us back if we caught it but as a bonus payment. Then at the end of the year they would write all those bonus payments off their taxes even though it wasn't their money to begin with.


----------



## ckshylock (3 mo ago)

I am also now having the same problem and Uber is making me try to fix them individually one by one and also denying many unless I get elevated to a third specialist they currently owe me approximately $200 I believe this may constitute class action lawsuit I may update later if more people reply and acknowledge that this is an ongoing issue and has existed for quite a while with Uber and is essentially stealing including the manner in which it may be taxed please reply if you have the same issue


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

ckshylock said:


> I am also now having the same problem and Uber is making me try to fix them individually one by one and also denying many unless I get elevated to a third specialist they currently owe me approximately $200 I believe this may constitute class action lawsuit I may update later if more people reply and acknowledge that this is an ongoing issue and has existed for quite a while with Uber and is essentially stealing including the manner in which it may be taxed please reply if you have the same issue


You opted out of arbitration?


----------



## WEY00L (Mar 6, 2019)

ckshylock said:


> I am also now having the same problem and Uber is making me try to fix them individually one by one and also denying many unless I get elevated to a third specialist they currently owe me approximately $200 I believe this may constitute class action lawsuit I may update later if more people reply and acknowledge that this is an ongoing issue and has existed for quite a while with Uber and is essentially stealing including the manner in which it may be taxed please reply if you have the same issue


Class action lawsuit for $200.....LOL.


----------

